# Hongkong job offer: Salary and expense information needed



## bhauranya (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Am a IT professional with 5 yrs of experience in banking domain currently in singapore earning 72K SGD per annum. Got a offer in hongkong from a bank direct employment.

how much should be the package i should ask for as per the details given above?

how is the cost of living for a family in hong kong?
a 2 bedroom house and a moderate life style.

thanks for your time.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

A nice house/flat with 2 bed rooms and 1 bath will cost you 12,000 HK Dollars minimum in a nice area. Electricity can range from 700 to 1,000 HKD per month. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JWilliamson said:


> A nice house/flat with 2 bed rooms and 1 bath will cost you 12,000 HK Dollars minimum in a nice area. Electricity can range from 700 to 1,000 HKD per month. JW


depends on what you call a nice area


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

True, Ok better than where i live which is Kwun Tong and more like North Point. JW.


----------

